# Đục thủy tinh thể nguyên nhân triệu chứng và cách điều trị.



## avado Việt (21/8/19)

Đục thủy tinh thể ( cườm đá )là bệnh lý lão hóa về mắt. Bình thường mắt nhìn thấy vật thể khi có ánh sáng chiếu vào và đi xuyên qua lần lượt các lớp giác mạc, thủy tinh thể, thủy dịch và đáy mắt. Khi thủy tinh thể – cấu tạo như một thấu kính trong suốt – bị đục, ánh sáng không thể truyền vào màng đáy mắt và người bệnh sẽ bị nhìn mờ, thậm chí nếu thủy tinh thể bị đục hoàn toàn hai mắt người bệnh sẽ bị mù lòa.

*Đục thủy tinh thể (cườm khô, cườm đá) là gì?*
bệnh cườm đá là hiện tượng đục mờ thủy tinh thể. Thủy tinh thể giống như một thấu kính mà chúng ta nhìn xuyên qua. Thủy tinh thể được cấu tạo chủ yếu từ nước, protein và một số chất hóa học khác. Dần theo tuổi tác, các chất protein này sẽ kết đám và cản trở đường đi của ánh sáng. Khi thủy tinh thể bị đục càng nhiều, bạn càng khó có thể nhìn rõ. bệnh cườm đá là nguyên nhân hàng đầu dẫn đến mù lòa trên toàn thế giới.

CÓ THỂ BẠN QUAN TÂM
Thoái hóa điểm vàng có nguyên nhân triệu chứng và điều trị thế nào?
Thoái hóa võng mạc nguyên nhân triệu chứng và cách điều trị
Những ai thường mắc phải đục thủy tinh thể (cườm khô, cườm đá)?
Đục thủy tinh thể thường xảy ra đối với người lớn tuổi. Bệnh có liên quan đến quá trình lão hóa. Ngoài ra, di truyền và một số các loại bệnh khác có thể dẫn đến bệnh cườm đá.

*Những dấu hiệu và triệu chứng của đục thủy tinh thể (cườm khô, cườm đá) là gì?*
Triệu chứng chủ yếu của đục thủy tinh thể là mờ mắt. Đôi khi nhìn xa sẽ mờ hơn nhìn gần hoặc ngược lại. Ngoài ra, người bệnh còn không nhìn rõ kể cả khi đeo kính hoặc kính sát tròng, hình ảnh mờ, chói mắt hoặc thấy vầng hào quang xung quanh nguồn sáng.

Có thể có các triệu chứng và dấu hiệu khác không được đề cập. Nếu bạn có bất kỳ thắc mắc nào về các dấu hiệu bệnh, hãy tham khảo ý kiến bác sĩ.

*Khi thấy những triệu chứng nào cần đi khám bác sĩ ngay?*
Cần gọi ngay cho bác sĩ khi bạn bị đau dữ dội ở mắt. Trong trường hợp bạn có thay đổi đột ngột về thị lực ví dụ như nhìn bị mờ đi hoặc nhìn một thành hai, hãy gặp bác sĩ ngay lập tức.

*Nguyên nhân gây ra đục thủy tinh thể (cườm khô, cườm đá) là gì?*
Nguyên nhân gây bệnh cườm đá chưa rõ ràng. bệnh cườm đá thông thường là do lão hóa. Thủy tinh thể dần dần trở nên đục, dày, cứng và khô và cuối cùng sẽ bị đục hoàn toàn. Tuy nhiên, một số trường hợp bệnh có thể gây ra bởi dùng steroid trong thời gian dài, do mắt bị đỏ và sưng, nhiễm trùng mắt và các bệnh như tiểu đường.

*Những yếu tố nào làm tăng nguy cơ bị đục thủy tinh thể (cườm khô, cườm đá)?*
Những yếu tố làm tăng nguy cơ bị cườm khô bao gồm:
Tuổi tác: tuổi càng cao càng có nguy cơ bị đục thủy tinh thể;
Gia đình có thành viên bị bệnh cườm đá;
Đã bị tổn thương hoặc viêm mắt trước đó;
Đã từng phẩu thuật mắt;
Uống quá nhiều rượu;
Phơi nắng nhiều;
Bệnh tiểu đường;
Huyết áp cao;
Hút thuốc;
Béo phì;
Dùng thuốc costicosteriod trong thời gian dài;
Tia bức xạ ion hóa chẳng hạn như tia X-quang hoặc tia bức xạ dùng trong trị liệu ung thư.
Không có các yếu tố nguy cơ bệnh không có nghĩa là bạn không thể mắc bệnh. Những yếu tố trên chỉ mang tính tham khảo. Bạn nên hỏi ý kiến bác sĩ chuyên khoa để biết thêm chi tiết.


----------



## kiều trinh (27/12/19)

bệnh cườm đá thông thường là do lão hóa.


----------

